#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Выучил Дхаммападу наизусть на пали

## Кхантибало

Сабж.

Потратил около 4 лет ежедневных занятий и наконец-то триумф. Даже ник сменил по этому поводу. Спешу поделиться опытом.

Практика заучивания наизусть полезна:
1. читающим лекции
2. изучающим пали
3. монахам (это одна из их практик, хотя вроде бы и не строго обязательная)
4. тем, у кого не получается медитация и хочется заняться чем-нибудь другим  :Smilie: 

Также в Чанки сутте сказано, что запоминание необходимо для проникновения в суть Учения.

К заучиванию Дхаммапады я приступил, уже запомнив несколько важных сутт (я не учил их, они сами), а также пройдя учебник пали.
Поэтому призываю не приступать к этому процессу легкомысленно.

*Общая схема.*
Берётся 5 строф на 2 недели. На заучивание отводится время утром и вечером, в реальности нужно всего 5-10 минут, обычно после краткой церемонии у алтаря.

*Первая неделя.* 

Первый день, утро.
Прослушать аудиозапись первой строфы. Повторить вслух 3 раза. То же самое в отношении остальных строф. Добиться правильного произношения.
Всё то же самое повторить вечером.
Каждую строфу предварять названием главы и номером строфы (Yamakavaggo, 1)

Второй и последующие дни.
Повторить каждую строфу по 3 раза, читая по книжке: сначала первую 3 раза, потом вторую 3 раза и т.п. При необходимости воспользоваться аудиозаписью.

Как правило, по окончании первой недели я помню все строфы, остаётся научиться произносить их по порядку по памяти. На это отводится вторая неделя.

*Вторая неделя.*

Каждый день, утром:
Произнести все 5 строф по очереди с первой по пятую по памяти. Повторить это ещё 2 раза. 
То же самое вечером.

По выходным: повторить все заученные строфы по памяти, начиная с первой. 
Если заучено уже много (больше 150 строф) разделить повторение на 2 дня, то есть: 
суббота - первая половина, воскресенье - вторая половина.

Каждое утро перед заучиванием/повторением новых строф повторять по памяти последние 5 заученных строф или, если есть время, всю главу.
Если заучиваются первые 5 строф новой главы, по возможности повторить по памяти всю предыдущую главу.

Учить главами, то есть, если вы за 4 недели выучили первые 10 строф 2 главы, то в течение недели (или двух) учить оставшиеся 2 строфы. Можно выделить ещё неделю на повторение всей главы целиком по памяти.
Строфы разных глав в одной пятёрке не учить. Если остаток главы - 1 строфа, учить её вместе с последней пятёркой (она станет шестёркой).

О заучивании (в том числе Дхаммапады) на английском языке:
http://web.archive.org/web/200708161...g_tipitaka.htm
http://web.archive.org/web/200708161..._tipitaka1.htm

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), DraviG (06.12.2010), Eugeny (08.02.2013), Ittosai (06.12.2010), Janna (05.12.2010), PampKin Head (06.12.2010), Pedma Kalzang (05.12.2010), Pema Sonam (05.12.2010), Raudex (05.12.2010), Sadhak (06.12.2010), Secundus (08.02.2013), Svarog (05.12.2010), Vladiimir (06.12.2010), Zom (05.12.2010), Алексей Е (05.12.2010), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016), Германн (09.02.2013), Джигме (05.12.2010), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Калкий (09.02.2013), Клим Самгин (06.12.2010), Марина В (05.12.2010), Маркион (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Pema Sonam

Поздравляю!

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Ощутил ли уважаемый топикстартер пользу от заученной Дхаммапады?
Оправдались ли его трудозатраты?

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.12.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

Поздравляю. Дальнейших успехов в практике.
(а что значит новый ник?)

----------


## Dron

монстр

----------

О-сэл Лхундруб (06.12.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

монстр
Это про ник или про успехи?

----------


## Svarog

Поздравляю! Желаю чтобы накопленных заслуг хватило, чтобы проникнуть в суть Учения уже в этой жизни!!!

----------


## Кхантибало

> Ощутил ли уважаемый топикстартер пользу от заученной Дхаммапады?
> Оправдались ли его трудозатраты?


Заучивание помогает в деле изучения языка пали. Есть возможность размышлять о словоформах даже когда идёшь по улице  :Big Grin: 
Ну и набор лексики, конечно. В этом направлении я ещё поработаю с дхаммападой, чтобы проработать побольше значений слов. Пока не все строфы я могу перевести, откровенно говоря, примерно 50 на 50...

Кроме того, я подтверждаю слова автора англоязычной инструкции по заучиванию (ссылки в первом посте) о том, что каждый день начинаешь находить 2-3 применения этим строфам.




> а что значит новый ник?)


Раньше я назывался PavelBure, а теперь Кхантибало.
Кстати, это слово из Дхаммапады 26:17  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , подобрано мне в качестве буддийского имени нашим дост. Паньяваро.

----------

Zom (05.12.2010), Алексей Е (05.12.2010), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016), Денис Евгеньев (06.12.2010)

----------


## Алексей Е

Спасибо.
Ваш предыдущий ник, его я узнал в соответствующей теме на форуме, мне хорошо знаком. Спасибо, кстати, еще и за переводы многочисленные и за статьи. Интересовало именно значение нового ника, хотя это и не так важно.

----------


## Dron

про успехи

----------

Алексей Е (05.12.2010)

----------


## Буль

_Тридцать спиц сходятся в ступице колеса; но полезность колеса определяется пустым пространством, которое пребывает там. Глину замешивают и делают из нее горшок, но лишь пустое пространство внутри горшка делает его пригодным для хранения продуктов._  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Secundus

ваша решительность достойна уважения,
лишь бы аничча не стёрла со временем

----------


## Neroli

Бао, Дхаммапада - это "продукт" .  :Smilie:

----------


## Кхантибало

Меня удивило то, что в тех англоязычных статьях по заучиванию предлагается схема как выучить всю Дхаммападу примерно *за год*.
Но там, помимо всего прочего, предлагается для помощи заучиванию использовать письмо, т.е. от руки переписывать строфы. Я к этому не прибегал, потому что очень не люблю писАть от руки... Хотя, возможно, это большое подспорье, не удивлюсь.

Он ещё пишет про "быстрый" способ заучивания, благодаря которому можно типа Сутта Нипату выучить (а это уже более 1000 строф).

Возможно, мои способности не самые лучшие, интересно бы узнать опыт тех, кто силён в медитации. Я в этом плане успехами похвастаться не могу, но очень хотелось бы знать, улучшается ли способность к запоминанию по мере развития сосредоточения....

Вообще же Дхаммапада - текст специфический. Строфы собраны зачастую никак друг с другом не связанные и не похожие, что затрудняет заучивание.
Начинать лучше с кратких сутт, типа Мангала сутты, Метта сутты, Ратана сутты.

Аудиозаписи строф Дхаммапады можно скачать здесь:
http://buddhism.lib.ntu.edu.tw/BDLM/...sson_pali3.htm
в каждой строфе есть ссылка Sentence pronunciation 

Кроме того, для удобства заучивания я выкачал все аудиофайлы и переименовал их в соответствии с номером строфы.
Также были сделаны HTML - файлы для глав со ссылками на эти аудиофайлы. Могу выложить, если кому нужно...

----------


## Ануруддха

"_Я Пали бы выучил только за то, что им разговаривал Будда_", - почти правда, почти копирайт.  :Wink:

----------

Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Шавырин (06.12.2010)

----------


## Топпер

> Сабж.
> 
> Потратил около 4 лет ежедневных занятий и наконец-то триумф.


Поздравляю!

Есть теперь с кого брать пример!

----------


## Буль

> Бао, Дхаммапада - это "продукт" .


Neroli! Для всех дхарм пустота — их сущностный признак.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## PampKin Head

Откуда такая метода заучивания?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Откуда такая метода заучивания?


В первом посте есть ссылки на англоязычную инструкцию, мой метод основан на ней. У меня разве что больше времени на повторение пройденного отведено...

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli! Для всех дхарм пустота — их сущностный признак.


А для Дхаммапад?

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Сабж.
> 
> Потратил около 4 лет ежедневных занятий и наконец-то триумф.


Крутизнаааа! Поздравляю  :Smilie:   :Kiss:

----------


## Нико

> Крутизнаааа! Поздравляю


Лучше бы 4 года в смысл Дхаммапады вникать.

----------

СергейКК (08.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Лучше бы 4 года в смысл Дхаммапады вникать.


А когда учат наизусть, по-вашему, не вникают в смысл?

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Vladiimir (08.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Кхантибало (08.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Федор Ф (08.02.2013)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

> Лучше бы 4 года в смысл Дхаммапады вникать.


да уж наверняка топикстартер смысл Дхаммапады понимает.

----------

Маркион (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> да уж наверняка топикстартер смысл Дхаммапады понимает


Не знаю, у нас тут некоторые зубрят тексты на тибетском, не понимая смысла. (

----------

Читтадхаммо (09.02.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Не знаю, у нас тут некоторые зубрят тексты на тибетском, не понимая смысла. (


Так то на тибетском!  :Big Grin: 
А на пали-то сам Будда велел)  :Smilie: 
Даже я в юности некоторые строфы и всю главу "О старости" (ввиду повышенной готичности) на пали попытался заучить, воспользовавшись пословесным аудио-разбором)

Вот, кстати, до сих пор не видел "Дхаммападу" на санскрите - она вообще есть же?

----------


## Нико

> А на пали-то сам Будда велел)


А Будда, кстати, на каком языке разговаривал? 



> Вот, кстати, до сих пор не видел "Дхаммападу" на санскрите - она вообще есть же?


Это вопрос. "Дхаммапады" есть разные варианты. Я только на тибетском читала.

----------


## Топпер

> А Будда, кстати, на каком языке разговаривал?


Северный магадхи. Но считается, что пали - это то, как запомнили его слова.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> А Будда, кстати, на каком языке разговаривал?


В данный момент даже этот вопрос является предметом не только религиозного, но и научного холивара. Вроде как на одном из пракритов, который, тем не менее, не был тем пали, который имеется сейчас. И рекомендовал использовать родные языки при слушании Дхармы, однако санскрит и пали стабилизировали и сохранили слова Учения.




> Это вопрос. "Дхаммапады" есть разные варианты. Я только на тибетском читала.


Вот на санскрите интересует.

----------


## Нико

> Северный магадхи. Но считается, что пали - это то, как запомнили его слова.


Надо же! Многие по-разному запомнили Его слова. Это, наверное, сиддхи речи были.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Надо же! Многие по-разному запомнили Его слова. Это, наверное, сиддхи речи были.


(задумчиво смотрит на раздел топика)

----------


## Нико

> Вот на санскрите интересует.


Меня, кстати, тоже. Зададим вопрос западным знатокам? Некоторые вещи, в том числе, сутра Вималакирти, которую сейчас переводить пытаюсь, уже не сохранилась в полном виде на санскрите. (

----------


## Averin

Есть много версий Дхаммапады, палийская самая известная. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dhammapada#History

Строфы из Дхаммапады есть даже в джайнистских текста http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...sg5076#msg5076

----------

Маркион (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Балабуст

это конечно тут не совсем подходит но всетаки про языки.
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/V...-vatthu-sv.htm

И когда Благословенный покритиковал этих монахов, он произнёс проповедь по Дхамме, а после обратился к монахам и сказал: «Я запрещаю вам, монахи, излагать слово Будды в строфах (на санскрите). Тот, кто сделает так, будет виновен в нарушении дуккаты. Я разрешаю вам, монахи, каждому изучать слово Будды на своём родном диалекте».

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Северный магадхи. Но считается, что пали - это то, как запомнили его слова.


Т. е. как если бы говорил на украинском, а запомнили на русском?

----------

Денис Евгеньев (08.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Нико (08.02.2013), Юй Кан (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Т. е. как если бы говорил на украинском, а запомнили на русском?


Вроде как да  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (08.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> И когда Благословенный покритиковал этих монахов, он произнёс проповедь по Дхамме, а после обратился к монахам и сказал: «Я запрещаю вам, монахи, излагать слово Будды в строфах (на санскрите). Тот, кто сделает так, будет виновен в нарушении дуккаты. Я разрешаю вам, монахи, каждому изучать слово Будды на своём родном диалекте».


Корректно это понимать не про запрещение санскрита, а про запрещение перекладывать слова Будды на церковный диалект.

В итоге, это произошло. Что классический санскрит, что тибетский, что пали, для большинства выступают в роли эталона языка Дхармы, тогда как она должна быть исключительно на языке носителей. Т.е. для нас она должна быть на русском. И передавать её дальше допустимо нам только на русском.

----------

Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Корректно это понимать не про запрещение санскрита, а про запрещение перекладывать слова Будды на церковный диалект.
> 
> В итоге, это произошло. Что классический санскрит, что тибетский, что пали, для большинства выступают в роли эталона языка Дхармы, тогда как она должна быть исключительно на языке носителей. Т.е. для нас она должна быть на русском. И передавать её дальше допустимо нам только на русском.


Это ваше личное домысливание. Будда сказал санскрит - значит санскрит. А то вы ещё и русский язык сюда запишите.

Санскрит - совершенно конкретный язык. Язык вед. Язык брахманов. Будда понимая, что Дхамма может растворится из-за того, что в неё будут привнесены смыслы брахманского понимания тех или иных слов, запретил перекладывать на язык брахманизма.
А пали - это ограда, призванная сохранить Дхамму. Пали не использовался брахманами.

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), Styeba (08.02.2013), Veda (15.01.2019), Zom (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (09.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (08.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Санскрит - совершенно конкретный язык. Язык вед. Язык брахманов.


Санскрит времён Будды и санскрит, на котором начали повально писать тексты - это два разных языка. Тот самый язык Вед, язык брахманов времён Будды - это как для нас церковнославянкский язык. А литература, в том числе и библейская, в конце концов, была переписана на литературном русском языке.




> Будда понимая, что Дхамма может растворится из-за того, что в неё будут привнесены смыслы брахманского понимания тех или иных слов, запретил перекладывать на язык брахманизма.


Есть цитаты, где Будда высказывает такие опасения, или 


> Это ваше личное домысливание.

----------


## Топпер

> Санскрит времён Будды и санскрит, на котором начали повально писать тексты - это два разных языка.


Нет. Просто он ещё не был приведён в классический вид.



> Есть цитаты, где Будда высказывает такие опасения, или


Это стандартное объяснение, которое я получал от буддийских монахов.

----------

Маркион (08.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Это стандартное объяснение, которое я получал от буддийских монахов.


Т.е. частное (и широко распространённое) богословское.

В приведённой здесь Чв 5.33.1 проблема языка озвучена в совершенно другом (ничего общего с переиначиванием смысла брахаманами) ключе.

Два монаха, в совершенстве владеющие языком Вед, обратились к Будде с предолжением:
- Разные люди, говоря Дхарму Будды на своих диалектах, коверкают слова, чем искажают слова Благословенного. Пусть слова Благословенного говорятся только на одном диалекте.

Будда их отчитал, указав на то, что подобная стандартизация _"не поспособствует появлению веры у тех, у кого её нет, или увеличению веры у тех, у кого она есть; напротив, это поспособствует не появлению веры у тех, у кого её нет, или уменьшению веры у тех, у кого она есть"_.

После чего запретил стандартизировать Дхарму и наказал, чтобы каждый изучал Его Слово на своём родном диалекте.

----------

Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Нико (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Т.е. частное (и широко распространённое) богословское.


Нет, это уже комментаторское мнение, которого Сангха придерживается. И оно авторитетнее вашего понимания.



> В приведённой здесь Чв 5.33.1 проблема языка озвучена в совершенно другом (ничего общего с переиначиванием смысла брахаманами) ключе.
> 
> Два монаха, в совершенстве владеющие языком Вед, обратились к Будде с предолжением:
> - Разные люди, говоря Дхарму Будды на своих диалектах, коверкают слова, чем искажают слова Благословенного. Пусть слова Благословенного говорятся только на одном диалекте.


Здесь речь о санскрите, т.к. он был языком вед и языком учёности.



> Будда их отчитал, указав на то, что подобная стандартизация _"не поспособствует появлению веры у тех, у кого её нет, или увеличению веры у тех, у кого она есть; напротив, это поспособствует не появлению веры у тех, у кого её нет, или уменьшению веры у тех, у кого она есть"_.
> 
> После чего запретил стандартизировать Дхарму и наказал, чтобы каждый изучал Его Слово на своём родном диалекте.


Пали и был таким родным языком. А сутты сейчас конечно каждый на родном языке объясняет. В Шри-Ланке на сингальском, в Таиланде - на тайском, в России - на русском.

----------

Styeba (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013)

----------


## Eugeny

Ну коли выучил строфы,то теперь выучить истории к каждой строфе сам Будда велел.

----------


## Greedy

> Нет, это уже комментаторское мнение, которого Сангха придерживается. И оно авторитетнее вашего понимания.


Если комментаторское мнение в том, что Пали - это ограда от брахманического понимания текстов, то это бессмыслица.
Пали не настолько далеко ушёл от классического санскрита, чтобы в произношении Дхармы на пали не слышать привычные, любому изучавшему санскрит, термины.




> Пали и был таким родным языком. А сутты сейчас конечно каждый на родном языке объясняет. В Шри-Ланке на сингальском, в Таиланде - на тайском, в России - на русском.


Это правильно. И в привёденной выше сутте, Будда не запрещает санскрит, даже устный и ведический. Будда запрещает исправлять "неправильно произнесённые словам". Будда запрещает передавать Дхарму на не своём родном диалекте. Поэтому, согласно заветам Будды, нельзя, будучи русским, и выучив пали, начать давать другим Дхарму на пали, потому что пали - это "язык Будды".

Негативное отношение к записи Дхармы на санскрите - это следствие чьих-то личных привязанностей, как будто в мире существует нечто совершенно плохое, что совершенно неприемлемо для Дхармы.

----------


## Жека

> Корректно это понимать не про запрещение санскрита, а про запрещение перекладывать слова Будды на церковный диалект.
> 
> В итоге, это произошло. Что классический санскрит, что тибетский, что пали, для большинства выступают в роли эталона языка Дхармы, тогда как она должна быть исключительно на языке носителей. Т.е. для нас она должна быть на русском. И передавать её дальше допустимо нам только на русском.


Прежде чем писать такие вещи, было бы неплохо в целом изучить вопрос. Во- первых, оригинал это есть оригинал. Никакой перевод не заменит исходный материал, а сам пали - язык потрясающей красоты и глубины, аналогов которому нет в мире, пожалуй.
Во- вторых, чтобы Дхамма была только на русском, в России нужно провести в определенном смысле лингвистическую революцию. А именно: создать базу палийских терминов, с которой согласится вся филологическая элита и сами практики. У нас ничего этого БЛИЗКО НЕТ. Переводы это колоссальная проблема, которая осложняются такими вещами, как отсутствие специалистов, денег, мотивации, понимания, плюс вся эта христианская лексика с ее грехами, псалмами, духом и телом и так далее. 
Когда хотя бы что- то решится из этих проблем - никому не известно.

----------

Zom (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (09.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

То, о чем говорил Будда в контексте санскрита - вообще не о том, чтобы запрещать его. История была простой: в Сангху пришло большое количество брахманов, которые были вынуждены столкнуться с тем, что в Сангхе никакая кастовость не играет роли. Они слышали диалектную речь, которую использовали низко кастовые сословия Индии вплоть до шудр, и возмутились: как же, они портят Дхамму, поведанную Благословенным, надо запретить эти пошлые диалекты. Ну, как если бы москвичи сказали рязанцам: вы, мол, деревня, с вашим Ховором, идите в лес.
Будда на это ответил, что одно и то же понятие в разных местах Индии называется по- разному и нечего всех заставлять следовать одному " чистому" языку. 
У нас ситуация совсем иная. Дхамма в периоде упадка. Учителей настоящих мало. Сохранение пали как языка, который ПОНИМАЮТ хотя бы некоторые - это сохранение традиции и Учения в целом.

----------

Styeba (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (09.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А именно: создать базу палийских терминов, с которой согласится вся филологическая элита и сами практики. У нас ничего этого БЛИЗКО НЕТ.


Этого никогда и не будет. Хотя бы взять пример Запада - нет там никакого "филологического согласия", есть ряд переводчиков, которые переводят с пали так, как считают нужным и, на их взгляд, более правильно. А там уж каждый сам решает, кто из них переводит лучше, а кто хуже.

Не знаю как обстоит дело в традиционных странах, но, как мне показалось, желающие изучать канон тоже не договариваются о том как и что переводить - а вместо этого просто изучают сам пали.

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Этого никогда и не будет. Хотя бы взять пример Запада - нет там никакого "филологического согласия", есть ряд переводчиков, которые переводят с пали так, как считают нужным и, на их взгляд, более правильно. А там уж каждый сам решает, кто из них переводит лучше, а кто хуже.
> 
> Не знаю как обстоит дело в традиционных странах, но, как мне показалось, желающие изучать канон тоже не договариваются о том как и что переводить - а вместо этого просто изучают сам пали.


Должны быть правила, которые более или менее принимаются. На Западе есть работы Дэвидсов и современные словари. У нас - выжженная земля. Дима много сделал для русских переводов, но он один, а такая работа должна проходить коллективно. Когда каждый переводит как хочет, это очень неправильно. Разброд в терминах колоссальный, и должен быть консенсус хотя бы по ключевым из них. Я когда прочитала последнюю антологию от Ганга, не знала, плакать или смеяться, какие там перлы. 
В Тайланде и Ланке, как я слышала много раз, Канон переведен так, что его понимает узкий круг специалистов. Простые Тайцы и ланкийцы его не читают. На Ланке в моей академии год назад начали проект нового перевода при поддержке Храма зуба Будды. Привлекли всех, кого могли. Сроки непонятны.

----------

Карло (10.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> В Тайланде и Ланке, как я слышала много раз, Канон переведен так, что его понимает узкий круг специалистов. Простые Тайцы и ланкийцы его не читают.





> Должны быть правила, которые более или менее принимаются. На Западе есть работы Дэвидсов и современные словари.


Вот именно. В этом-то и проблема. Поэтому и работами общества палийских текстов не пользуются. А авторскими переводами Бодхи и Тханиссаро и других авторов - вполне.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Обывательский вопрос: в Индии до сих пор существуют брахманы, которые знают веды наизусть. Существуют ли уникумы среди тхервадинских монахов, которые так же заучивают ПК наизусть?

----------

Маркион (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Вот взять хотя бы термин "санкхары". Навскидку три русских варианта перевода: воления, действия, формирователи.
Как читателю разобраться вообще, о чем речь без словаря и при отсутствии неких нормативов? 
Как вариант бы можно было оставить ключевые термины без перевода, давая подкомментарий. 
В общем, здесь вопросов намного больше, чем ответов, а палийские термины сложны тем, что они контекстуальные. Санкхара это и намерение, и действие, а может быть и куча мусора - это тоже санкхара.

----------

Карло (11.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Обывательский вопрос: в Индии до сих пор существуют брахманы, которые знают веды наизусть. Существуют ли уникумы среди тхервадинских монахов, которые так же заучивают ПК наизусть?


ПолнО.

----------

Маркион (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Вот именно. В этом-то и проблема. Поэтому и работами общества палийских текстов не пользуются. А авторскими переводами Бодхи и Тханиссаро и других авторов - вполне.


Ну так азиатские каноны не имели никакого отношения к супругам Дэвидс. 
Бхикку Бодхи - это, конечно, самый качественный вариант из того, что есть, но его качество как раз проистекает из того, что он много лет изучал пали и жил на Ланке, общался с учителями (кстати, с моим учителем - очень плотно). Тем не менее, даже его переводы специалисты порой находят неудовлетворительными.

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Вот взять хотя бы термин "санкхары". Навскидку три русских варианта перевода: воления, действия, формирователи.
> Как читателю разобраться вообще, о чем речь без словаря и при отсутствии неких нормативов?
> Как вариант бы можно было оставить ключевые термины без перевода, давая подкомментарий.
> В общем, здесь вопросов намного больше, чем ответов, а палийские термины сложны тем, что они контекстуальные. Санкхара это и намерение, и действие, а может быть и куча мусора - это тоже санкхара.


Это да. Поэтому опять же могут быть разные позиции. Можно попытаться одно слово выбрать. Можно несколько и применять по контексту. Можно вообще не переводить, а оставлять оригинал (как то делают с _ниббаной_, например - хотя некоторые монахи считают, что лучше бы и его переводили). Поскольку тут множество подходов, то консенсус не удастся найти (а если удастся в одном, то точно не удастся в чём-нить другом). Посему, на мой взгляд, лучше иметь _несколько авторских переводов_, чтоб читающий мог смотреть на то, как те или иные фрагменты/нюансы были переведены тем или иным переводчиком. Но в любом случае, это всегда будет "вторичным", потому что так или иначе надо будет сверять с языком оригинала, если есть желание совсем уж глубоко зарыться )) Хотя, даже и это не всегда выход - потому что даже зарывшись в оригинал, можно напридумывать кучу отсебятины и неправильно что-то истолковать или перевести. Но тут ничё не сделать, никак эти проблемы не решить. Будды уже нет, который мог бы объяснить чётко все нюансы.




> Бхикку Бодхи - это, конечно, самый качественный вариант из того, что есть, но его качество как раз проистекает из того, что он много лет изучал пали и жил на Ланке, общался с учителями (кстати, с моим учителем - очень плотно). Тем не менее, даже его переводы специалисты порой находят неудовлетворительными.


Конэчно, и так будет всегда. Всегда кого-то что-то не будет устраивать )) А сам Бодхи на удивление себя не считает "учёным" по языку пали -) Хотя, мне думается, тут он немного скромничает -)




> ПолнО.


Вот так надо - "полнó" ))

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Да, глубоко копать мало кому хочется. 
А авторских переводов у нас и так немало, но так как работа никем "свыше" не финансируется, все работают за интерес, и нет дискуссии открытой. Т. е. вроде того - ОК, мы все личности и у нас свое мнение, но оно не должно идти вразрез как с Каноном, так с комментариями первого эшелона. Если надо просто "красиво" - то у нас Дхаммапада та же есть в очень художественном обработанном варианте, где авторские уши очень сильно торчат. 
Вот например


Ты вырвал лотос из земли,
Когда в полях желтела осень,
Ушёл от дома и семьи,
Добро без сожаленья бросил
Оделся в тряпки нищеты...
Но тряпки эти не щиты.
В душе нет мира,
И сквозь дыры
Ушло спокойствие твоё -
Ты сам всадил в себя копьё.
Твои желания, глупец,
Прорвали все твои оплоты
Спешите вырвать из сердец
Земных страстей осенний лотос.
***

Ты можешь яд в руках нести,
Пока шипом не ранишь кожи
Избегнуть злобы тот лишь может,
В ком зло не смеет прорасти.
***

Про смерть не думают,
А злоба всё растёт.
Друг другу глотки рвут
И бесятся от жира.
Я ж вижу погребальный свой костёр!
Что для меня все свары мира?

----------

Карло (11.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Тао (09.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Я, кстати, себе задавала вопрос несколько раз по поводу использования инородной лексики в переводах. Вот многие критикуют западные переводы из-за христианского "хвоста".
Blessed One, Priest (vs bhikkhu), psalms of elder sisters, spirit и так далее.
Вроде бы правильно критикуют. С другой стороны мы знаем, что Будда учил, активно используя лексику брахманов своего времени, но давал новый смысл уже существующим понятиям...

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А авторских переводов у нас и так немало, но так как работа никем "свыше" не финансируется, все работают за интерес, и нет дискуссии открытой.


Разумеется, но если человек буддист, он не будет отсебятину нести и к текстам будет подходить аккуратно. Но, опять-таки, если кто-то хочет что-то переводить и публиковать - нельзя же ему запретить это делать, и никакими финансами и дискуссиями и приказами этого не устранить -) Например, в том же Вконтакте тысячи групп с красивыми картинками и цитатами "От Будды", и кучей подписчиков. Притом большая часть цитат понадёргана вообще чёрти откуда. Но такова данность и ничего тут не исправишь.

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Chikara

Хоть и избитые наставления, но по теме.

19. Если даже человек постоянно твердит Писание, но, нерадивый, не следует ему,	 
он подобен пастуху, считающему коров у других. Он непричастен к святости.	 
20. Если даже человек мало повторяет Писание, но живет, следуя дхамме,	 
освободившись от страсти, ненависти и невежества, обладая истинным знанием, свободным разумом,	 
не имея привязанностей ни в этом, ни в ином мире, – он причастен к святости.	 

Дхаммапада

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Кстати, Дост. Бодхи всё ещё продолжает цикл комментариев на Мадджхиму, теперь уже в видео-варианте -)

Похож тут на актёра из Стар-Трэк ))

----------

Bob (08.02.2013), PampKin Head (16.06.2013), Pema Sonam (08.02.2013), Жека (08.02.2013), Карло (11.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Разумеется, но если человек буддист, он не будет отсебятину нести и к текстам будет подходить аккуратно. Но, опять-таки, если кто-то хочет что-то переводить и публиковать - нельзя же ему запретить это делать, и никакими финансами и дискуссиями и приказами этого не устранить -) Например, в том же Вконтакте тысячи групп с красивыми картинками и цитатами "От Будды", и кучей подписчиков. Притом большая часть цитат понадёргана вообще чёрти откуда. Но такова данность и ничего тут не исправишь.


Ну все эти черти откуда были бы не так страшны, будь у нас некое профессиональное сообщество, которое бы включало и филологов- востоковедов, и практиков, которые бы могли создать некий срез ключевых терминов и их интерпретаций. Здесь ведь одно неверное слово - и вся практика пропала.

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вот взять хотя бы термин "санкхары". Навскидку три русских варианта перевода: воления, действия, формирователи.
> Как читателю разобраться вообще, о чем речь без словаря и при отсутствии неких нормативов? 
> Как вариант бы можно было оставить ключевые термины без перевода, давая подкомментарий. 
> В общем, здесь вопросов намного больше, чем ответов, а палийские термины сложны тем, что они контекстуальные. Санкхара это и намерение, и действие, а может быть и куча мусора - это тоже санкхара.


"Санскары" в индуизме иногда понимают как "остаточные впечателения об объектах мира", из которых "вырастает" новый мир в следующем рождении. Я бы не сказал, что это полностью неправильно. Намерение, воление и подсознательное различение, что "приятно", а что нет, что "правильно", а что нет идут рука об руку и, как тростинки, поддерживают друг друга. Кстати, я прихожу к выводу, что индийские "чакры" возникли не просто так, не как фантазия, а как "телесная проекция" определенных состояний. Скажем, различение "за" и "против" телесно часто ощущается в области горла (у меня), а "намерение, воление, формирователи" в области живота. Наверно, в традиционной йоге что-то такое есть. Никак не соберусь почитать  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

> Ну все эти черти откуда были бы не так страшны, будь у нас некое профессиональное сообщество, которое бы включало и филологов- востоковедов, и практиков, которые бы могли создать некий срез ключевых терминов и их интерпретаций. Здесь ведь одно неверное слово - и вся практика пропала.


Так от "одного неверного слова" не убережёт и некая искусственно созданная коллегия. Почему я и говорю - так или иначе всё равно каждому глубоко интересующемуся в каких-то моментах придётся сверяться с разными альтернативными вариантами и источниками.

Кроме того, опять-таки, кто будет решать ху из настоящий востоковед, ху из настоящий практик, ху из настоящий переводчик, ху из настоящий монах и т.д. По факту всё равно получится, что соберётся лишь некая небольшая группа, а другие группы или личности будут просто уничижительно тыкать в них пальцами )).

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Сергей Ч (08.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

Будда запретил переводить на язык Вед (chandaso). Язык Вед, помимо прочего, подразумевает определенные  правила рецитации. 
Валпола Рахула так пишет по этому поводу:



> [...]
> Ицзин, переведший винаю Муласарвастивады на китайский, объясняет в примечании: "Chandas – это брахманский метод рецитации. Они продлевают тоны. Своими пальцами они отмечают точки в воздухе, чтобы указать размер.  Первым запевает мастер, остальные подхватывают."
> Если бы слово Будды было переведено в chandas (ведийский язык), то звук, тон, произношение заняли бы в изучении слова Будды то же место, что и в Ведах, так, что даже смысл оказался бы в подчиненном положении.

----------

Fyodor (08.02.2013), Ho Shim (13.02.2013), Джнянаваджра (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Вот именно. В этом-то и проблема. Поэтому и работами общества палийских текстов не пользуются. А авторскими переводами Бодхи и Тханиссаро и других авторов - вполне.


Что значит не пользуются переводами Общества палийских текстов? Весь мир ими пользуется. Понятное дело, что переводы выполненные 100 и более лет назад, устаревают. Наука же не стоит на месте... Но, есть и современные переводы, пришедшие на замену старым. Да и старые вполне годные...

----------


## Zom

> Что значит не пользуются переводами Общества палийских текстов? Весь мир ими пользуется.


Весь мир? Не знаю, сомнения что-то берут большие. У меня лежит вся ихняя Ангуттара (и ещё ряд книг из Кхуддаки) - так даже читать не хочется, настолько косячно всё. Или взять те же Кандхаки - 95% я даже не рискнул бы начать переводить - потому как тут, там и сям целая куча вопросов с первого же прочтения возникла. Лучше конечно, чем переводы канона какой-то монахини на metta.lk, но всё же. А современные переводы - они как раз авторские, переведённые буддистами, а не научной группой буддологов. Они да, в целом, хороши.

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Весь мир? Не знаю, сомнения что-то берут большие. У меня лежит вся ихняя Ангуттара (и ещё ряд книг из Кхуддаки) - так даже читать не хочется, настолько косячно всё. Или взять те же Кандхаки - 95% я даже не рискнул бы начать переводить - потому как тут, там и сям целая куча вопросов с первого же прочтения возникла. Лучше конечно, чем переводы канона какой-то монахини на metta.lk, но всё же. А современные переводы - они как раз авторские, переведённые буддистами, а не научной группой буддологов. Они да, в целом, хороши.


Да, именно весь мир. 




> У меня лежит вся ихняя Ангуттара (и ещё ряд книг из Кхуддаки) - так даже читать не хочется, настолько косячно всё.


А я всегда сверяю при чтении с палийским текстом и пользуюсь разными в том числе и старыми переводами. Вполне годные переводы (не без недочетов, конечно,учитывая то, *когда* они были выполнены). Чем плохи современные переводы Общества палийских текстов? К тому же тон задает именно западная переводческая традиция. Просто дополняется опытом практикующих ученых-переводчиков. 
Могу сказать, что переводы Общества палийских текстов многократно переиздаются и очень востребованы.

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Чем плохи современные переводы Общества палийских текстов?


А есть заново переведённые работы? Например, новая Маджхима Никая есть? Или та же Ангуттара?

----------


## Vladiimir

> А есть заново переведённые работы?


Конечно! Виная, например, переводилась 2 раза.

----------

Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Вся целиком, или фрагментарно? Как насчёт сутт?

----------


## Поляков

> А современные переводы - они как раз авторские, переведённые буддистами, а не научной группой буддологов.


Когда в древние времена переводили тексты с санскрита на китайский, к работе привлекалась группа товарищей, что делало перевод более объективным и профессиональным:




> Referred to as the “tradition of multi-party translation,” this system of
> collaboration for translating the Indian Sanskrit Buddhist canon into Chinese
> typically involved a nine-person translation team. The team included a head
> translator, who sat in the center, reading or reciting the Sanskrit scripture
> and explaining it as best he could with often limited Chinese; a philological
> advisor, or “certifier of the meaning,” who sat to the left of the head translator
> and worked in tandem with him to verify meticulously the meaning of the
> Sanskrit text; a textual appraiser, or “certifier of the text,” who sat at the chief ’s
> right and confirmed the accuracy of the preliminary Chinese rendering; a
> ...

----------


## Vladiimir

Минимум два раза переводились Тхера/тхери гатха. Последний перевод К.Р. Нормана. Один из лучших в мире специалистов по пали. Сутта-нипата переводилась неоднократно. Есть современный перевод К.Р. Нормана с примечаниями почти на 500 стр. Издавался минимум 2 раза.
Абхидхамма и комментарии к Абхидхамме... Если не вся, то почти вся переведена.
Кхуддака никая издавалась в 4 томах. Каждый том переиздавался. (1 том - 3 раза, 2 том - 4 раза, 3 том - 2 раза, 4 том - 3 раза (минимум)) (это я к тому, что типа якобы издания Общества палийских текстов никто не читает).
Издан словарь Общества палийских текстов под редакцией Рис Девидса и Стеда. Готовятся и уже выпускается первые тома нового словаря Маргарет Коун.

----------


## Zom

И самое главное - сутты - в итоге так и не перевели заново. Почему все как раз и пользуются переводами Тханиссаро и Бодхи. Ибо старые не камильфо. 

А кто Кхуддаку читает по 4 раза я не знаю -) 

Насчёт Винаи я не в теме практически. Не знаю какой источник используют современные западные монахи для её изучения. Слышал, что Аджан Брам серьёзную работу проделывал в плане Винаи (и что его этим трудом как раз пользуются), а также и Тханиссаро перевёл немало, как известно. Брахмали Бхиккху также известен как винайский эксперт, но не знаю, есть ли у него свои переводы.

----------


## Vladiimir

> И самое главное - сутты - в итоге так и не перевели заново. Почему все как раз и пользуются переводами Тханиссаро и Бодхи. Ибо старые не камильфо. 
> 
> А кто Кхуддаку читает по 4 раза я не знаю -)


Старыми переводами и Тханиссаро и Бодхи сами пользуются. Они выполнены давно. Понятно, дело, что устаревают. Писал уже выше.




> А кто Кхуддаку читает по 4 раза я не знаю -)


Однако же переиздаются и читаются.

И это хорошие переводы. Не любительские.

----------


## Жека

> Так от "одного неверного слова" не убережёт и некая искусственно созданная коллегия. Почему я и говорю - так или иначе всё равно каждому глубоко интересующемуся в каких-то моментах придётся сверяться с разными альтернативными вариантами и источниками.
> 
> Кроме того, опять-таки, кто будет решать ху из настоящий востоковед, ху из настоящий практик, ху из настоящий переводчик, ху из настоящий монах и т.д. По факту всё равно получится, что соберётся лишь некая небольшая группа, а другие группы или личности будут просто уничижительно тыкать в них пальцами )).


Авторитет определяется опытом и образованием. Если вот подходить так, что не надо ни того, ни другого, ни консенсуса, то в итоге мы и имеем такие переводы и антологии, как имеем. 
Что бы ни говорить про Общество палийских текстов, не будь их - никакого западного буддизма не было бы, а была бы кучка маргиналов, которую считали бы пессимистичной религией о страдании.

----------


## Кхантибало

> Обывательский вопрос: в Индии до сих пор существуют брахманы, которые знают веды наизусть. Существуют ли уникумы среди тхервадинских монахов, которые так же заучивают ПК наизусть?


Вот инфо на английском о присвоении титулов бирманским монахам за знание Типитаки наизусть:
http://www.thisismyanmar.com/nibbana...a/tpdkdhra.htm

Там имеется система экзаменов.

Моя попытка выучить Дхаммападу была в большей степени экспериментом. Если они выучили всю Типитаку, можем ли мы выучить хотя бы одну книгу?
Оказалось, можем  :Smilie:

----------

Vladiimir (09.02.2013), Владимир Николаевич (14.01.2019), Дмитрий Аверьянов (10.02.2013), Дмитрий С (09.02.2013), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Должны быть правила, которые более или менее принимаются. На Западе есть работы Дэвидсов и современные словари. У нас - выжженная земля. Дима много сделал для русских переводов, но он один, а такая работа должна проходить коллективно. Когда каждый переводит как хочет, это очень неправильно. Разброд в терминах колоссальный, и должен быть консенсус хотя бы по ключевым из них. Я когда прочитала последнюю антологию от Ганга, не знала, плакать или смеяться, какие там перлы.


Проблема в том, что у нас большинство текстов переводится с английского. Переводчик как правило переводит слово с английского и ему до лампочки какой конкретно палийский термин подразумевается. Он может и не знать палийских терминов или не иметь желания тщательно разбираться с ними, копаясь в палийских комментариях и других переводах, предоставляя в своём переводе обоснования почему он перевёл именно так, а не иначе. Слово переводится с английского - в результате мы тащим разночтения английских переводов в русские и все проблемы с этим связанные.

Отсутствует координация работы переводчиков, не ведётся единая информационная база переводов, как вы правильно отметили, не ведётся совместная работа над пали-русским словарём. Не используются или недостаточно используются автоматизированные среды для переводчиков, а также средства совместной работы над переводом. 

В прошлом я пытался повлиять на эту ситуацию, но, видимо, моих усилий было недостаточно. Возможно, сказывается недостаток личного общения между переводчиками (мы живём в разных городах). Судя по всему, чтобы о чём-то договориться, нужно регулярно встречаться, причём в реале.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.01.2019), Топпер- (10.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Если комментаторское мнение в том, что Пали - это ограда от брахманического понимания текстов, то это бессмыслица.
> Пали не настолько далеко ушёл от классического санскрита, чтобы в произношении Дхармы на пали не слышать привычные, любому изучавшему санскрит, термины.....
> 
> Негативное отношение к записи Дхармы на санскрите - это следствие чьих-то личных привязанностей, как будто в мире существует нечто совершенно плохое, что совершенно неприемлемо для Дхармы.


Если подходить к запрету, как запрет на рифмованные строки, то получается несостыковка, ибо в Каноне много рифмованных строк.

----------


## Топпер

> Вот взять хотя бы термин "санкхары". Навскидку три русских варианта перевода: воления, действия, формирователи.
> Как читателю разобраться вообще, о чем речь без словаря и при отсутствии неких нормативов? 
> Как вариант бы можно было оставить ключевые термины без перевода, давая подкомментарий. 
> В общем, здесь вопросов намного больше, чем ответов, а палийские термины сложны тем, что они контекстуальные. Санкхара это и намерение, и действие, а может быть и куча мусора - это тоже санкхара.


Давать термин в скобках. Либо - читать все три перевода. Тогда рано или поздно понимание сложится.




> Ну все эти черти откуда были бы не так страшны, будь у нас некое профессиональное сообщество, которое бы включало и филологов- востоковедов, и практиков, которые бы могли создать некий срез ключевых терминов и их интерпретаций. Здесь ведь одно неверное слово - и вся практика пропала.


К сожалению "филологи и востоковеды" иногда свои интерпретации создают, не имеющие отношения к реальному буддизму.

----------

Нико (10.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Судя по всему, чтобы о чём-то договориться, нужно регулярно встречаться, причём в реале.


И драться? )

----------

Bob (11.02.2013), Ho Shim (11.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (11.02.2013), Кхантибало (11.02.2013), Топпер- (11.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Это пять  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (11.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Если подходить к запрету, как запрет на рифмованные строки, то получается несостыковка, ибо в Каноне много рифмованных строк.


Пока что мне наиболее чётким видится вывод, сделанный Валполой Рахулой, что "чандас" - это система устной рецитации Вед, с выверенным произношением звуков, тонов, пауз.
И к санскриту, и уж тем более к записи (системы которой на тот момент не существовало) не имеет никакого отношения.

----------


## Топпер

> Пока что мне наиболее чётким видится вывод, сделанный Валполой Рахулой, что "чандас" - это система устной рецитации Вед, с выверенным произношением звуков, тонов, пауз.
> И к санскриту, и уж тем более к записи (системы которой на тот момент не существовало) не имеет никакого отношения.


На санскрит сутты перевели только во времена четвёртого собора Канишки. Вайбхашики перевели. До того, даже они понимали, что запрет на санскрит - это запрет на санскрит.

----------


## Greedy

> На санскрит сутты перевели только во времена четвёртого собора Канишки. Вайбхашики перевели. До того, даже они понимали, что запрет на санскрит - это запрет на санскрит.


Приведите источник информации, что вайбхашики понимали, что запрет на санскрит (не чандас) - это запрет на запись на классическом санскрите.
Если же чандас - это, всё-таки, запрет на запись на классическом санскрите, то приведите источники, где обосновывается эта точка зрения.

----------


## Топпер

> Приведите источник информации, что вайбхашики понимали, что запрет на санскрит (не чандас) - это запрет на запись на классическом санскрите.
> Если же чандас - это, всё-таки, запрет на запись на классическом санскрите, то приведите источники, где обосновывается эта точка зрения.


Меня мало волнуют вайбхашики. А вам напоминаю, что вы находитесь в тхеравадинском подфоруме. В тхераваде канонический язык - пали, а не санскрит. Ибо санскрит был запрещён Буддой в качестве языка для передачи сутт. В тхераваде считают так.

----------


## Нико

А почему запрет какой-то на санскрит был? Вон в Бодхгайе все тхеравадины читают молитвы на санскрите.

----------


## Топпер

> А почему запрет какой-то на санскрит был? Вон в Бодхгайе все тхеравадины читают молитвы на санскрите.


Где они читают на санскрите? И почему вы решили, что они читают на санскрите?

----------


## Нико

> Где они читают на санскрите? И почему вы решили, что они читают на санскрите?


В Бодхгайе есть один тхеравадинский храм. Там слышала. То, что санскрит -- 100 процентов.

----------


## Топпер

> В Бодхгайе есть один тхеравадинский храм. Там слышала. То, что санскрит -- 100 процентов.


А вы не путаете в очередной раз? Вы пали от санскрита на слух отличаете?

----------

Bob (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А вы не путаете в очередной раз? Вы пали от санскрита на слух отличаете?


Буддхам шарнам гаччхам..... Это пали?

----------


## Топпер

> Буддхам шарнам гаччхам..... Это пали?


Ну, а что ещё?

----------

Bob (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, а что ещё?


Надо же, а мне все говорили, что это санскрит. Спасибо за уточнение. Это довольно известная молитва, в Бодхгайе постоянно звучит. )

----------


## Топпер

> Надо же, а мне все говорили, что это санскрит. Спасибо за уточнение. Это довольно известная молитва, в Бодхгайе постоянно звучит. )


Это текст Прибежища на Пали.

----------

Bob (13.02.2013), Veda (15.01.2019), Нико (13.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (13.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> Ну, а что ещё?


Санскрит.


Buddhaṃ śaraṇaṃ gacchāmi. (санскр.)
Buddhaṃ saraṇaṃ gacchāmi. (пали)

----------

Алик (04.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (03.03.2016), Нико (13.02.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Я не знаю пали, санскрит -- ограниченный запас слов. Но на санскрите много молитв слышала.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну, а что ещё?


Если шаранам, то должно быть, санскрит  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Если шаранам, то должно быть, санскрит


Там именно шаранам был. Впрочем, есть книга Суниты Двиведи, знатока санскрита. "Буддийское наследие Индии". Она там именно такой вариант приводила.

----------


## Топпер

> Санскрит.
> 
> 
> Buddhaṃ śaraṇaṃ gacchāmi. (санскр.)
> Buddhaṃ saraṇaṃ gacchāmi. (пали)


На санскрите какая современная школа службу ведёт? Естественно, что пали.

----------


## Нико

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grRev0OFw3Y

Вот это -- какой язык?

----------


## Топпер

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grRev0OFw3Y
> 
> Вот это -- какой язык?


Или искажённый пали, или действительно на санскрит или какой-то близкий  язык переведено.
Вообще звучит всё это, конечно, отвратительно. С этой странной подпевкой и музыкой. Это, как вы понимаете, уже не каноническое исполнение.

----------


## Нико

> Или искажённый пали, или действительно на санскрит или какой-то близкий  язык переведено.
> Вообще звучит всё это, конечно, отвратительно. С этой странной подпевкой и музыкой. Это, как вы понимаете, уже не каноническое исполнение.


Ну да, это модернизм. Хотя в Бодхгайе именно такой вариант слышала. Кстати, в ютьюбе много вариантов и других.

----------

Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## Vladiimir

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grRev0OFw3Y
> 
> Вот это -- какой язык?


Санскрит. По крайней мере, слово "прибежище" слышится как "щаранам". Т.е. звучит, как на санскрите.

----------


## Топпер

> Ну да, это модернизм. Хотя в Бодхгайе именно такой вариант слышала. Кстати, в ютьюбе много вариантов и других.


Ну значит во второй раз Дхамма в Индии умрёт.

----------


## Нико

> Ну значит во второй раз Дхамма в Индии умрёт.


Так она пока там ещё и не возродилась, по сути.

----------

Дмитрий С (13.02.2013), Топпер- (13.02.2013)

----------


## PampKin Head

Прошло почти пять лет. 

Хотелось бы узнать: 
- помнит ли топикстартер выученное к 2010-у году?
- есть ли новые свершения на данном поприще?

Всех благ...

----------


## Буль

... и вдогонку ещё вопрос: а чем-то помогло?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Наставления собранные в Дхаммападе довольно жизненны и практичны. И к тому же довольно глубокие. Думаю не зря этому сборнику было дано такое название.
Наверное очень хорошо, как выучить их наизусть, так и хотя-бы просто ними хорошо ознакомиться. Особенно хорошо попытаться разобрать на языке оригинала, когда каждое наставление раскрывает различные грани своего смысла. 

Причём большинство этих наставления присутствуют практически  во всех традициях буддизма - в виде переводов на китайский непосредственно с пали или санскрита, а также в переводе Уданаварга на тибетский. И практически все Учителя независимо от традиций цитировали и цитируют их в своих сочинениях.  

Это уникальная книга !

----------

Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Наставления собранные в Дхаммападе довольно жизненны и практичны. И к тому же довольно глубокие. Думаю не зря этому сборнику было дано такое название.
> Наверное очень хорошо, как выучить их наизусть, так и хотя-бы просто ними хорошо ознакомиться. Особенно хорошо попытаться разобрать на языке оригинала, когда каждое наставление раскрывает различные грани своего смысла. 
> 
> Причём большинство этих наставления присутствуют практически  во всех традициях буддизма - в виде переводов на китайский непосредственно с пали или санскрита, а также в переводе Уданаварга на тибетский. И практически все Учителя независимо от традиций цитировали и цитируют их в своих сочинениях.


Вы, наверное, плохо понимаете смысл темы. Топикстартер выучил Дхаммападу наизусть *на пали* То есть он был  способен тараторить её наизусть на языке, который никто их окружающих не понимает.  Вот и вопросы всплыли: как и кому это многолетнее запоминание помогло.

----------

Александр Т (14.01.2019)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы, наверное, плохо понимаете смысл темы. Топикстартер выучил Дхаммападу наизусть *на пали* То есть он был  способен тараторить её наизусть на языке, который никто их окружающих не понимает.  Вот и вопросы всплыли: как и кому это многолетнее запоминание помогло.


Насколько понял топикстартер изучает  пали:

_К заучиванию Дхаммапады я приступил, уже запомнив несколько важных сутт (я не учил их, они сами), а также пройдя учебник пали.
Поэтому призываю не приступать к этому процессу легкомысленно._(с)
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post375324 
 и изучает серьёзно, судя по другим сообщениям на форуме.

В том, что разница между  оригиналом и переводами, естественно ощутима, можно понять  даже при чтении художественной прозы.

----------

Антарадхана (04.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016)

----------


## Буль

> Насколько понял топикстартер изучает  пали:
> 
> _К заучиванию Дхаммапады я приступил, уже запомнив несколько важных сутт (я не учил их, они сами), а также пройдя учебник пали.
> Поэтому призываю не приступать к этому процессу легкомысленно._(с)
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post375324 
>  и изучает серьёзно, судя по другим сообщениям на форуме.
> 
> В том, что разница между  оригиналом и переводами, естественно ощутима, можно понять  даже при чтении художественной прозы.


Вопрос был в том, какую пользу принесло не изучение (флаг в руки!) а заучивание наизусть, понимаете?

----------


## Кхантибало

> Прошло почти пять лет. 
> 
> Хотелось бы узнать: 
> - помнит ли топикстартер выученное к 2010-у году?


Да, благодаря еженедельному повторению - каждую субботу я читаю по памяти 5 глав. Это занимает всего минут 20.
Считаю хорошим результат, если на 5 глав я не могу вспомнить 1 строфу.
Кроме того, поскольку я еженедельно провожу занятия буддийской общины, там эти строфы приходится часто вспоминать в процессе обсуждений различных вопросов.
Вот например, в ближайшее воскресенье придётся вспомнить строфы Овада Патимоккха Гатхи (в 14 главе строфы 5-6-7) и прочесть по ним лекцию (если не сорвут).




> - есть ли новые свершения на данном поприще?


Специально новые тексты я не заучиваю, но те, что во время занятий нашей общины мы читаем, запоминаются сами, особенно стихи.




> Вопрос был в том, какую пользу принесло не изучение (флаг в руки!) а заучивание наизусть, понимаете?


Это большое подспорье в изучении пали, в чтении буддийской литературы, но особенно при проведении занятий в буддийской общине.

----------

Lion Miller (04.03.2016), PampKin Head (04.03.2016), sergey (04.03.2016), Vladiimir (04.03.2016), Алик (04.03.2016), Ануруддха (04.03.2016), Ассаджи (04.03.2016), Владимир Николаевич (04.03.2016), Кайто Накамура (04.03.2016), Нико (04.03.2016), Сергей Ч (04.03.2016), Цхултрим Тращи (04.03.2016)

----------


## PampKin Head

Огромное спасибо за ответ...

----------


## PampKin Head

Прошло почти восемь лет....

----------

